# Indoor arena footings?



## osrudbob (Mar 21, 2010)

I have to put a arena footing down for horses. Does anyone have one that they love or hate?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Wood Chips?

My sister just finds the road crew every now and then and gets them to drop off a load of chiped trees. Usualy for free....

Seems to work. A bit difficult to make leval at first but works out ok for the cost.

It is outside though.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

We raise and train Reining Quarter horses and over the years we have had great sucess with 10 minus gravel and river sand combo. On the sand make sure that when they load it there's no rolled rock of any type. If it does happen it's almost impossible to get it all out. We use a 60/40 mix and we keep it at 6 to 8 inch max. This is for our indoor arena and the outside arena is all sand and we renew it with several loads each year. My Son-inlaw uses a Kizer Drag several times each day.
Richard


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

osrudbob said:


> I have to put a arena footing down for horses. Does anyone have one that they love or hate?


Is there a base already down or is this a new arena?

Which riding discipline will be using it?

What is there now?


----------

